# French onion dip



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

I love chips and french onion dip. A while back I switched from store-bought to home-made and I don't think I'll ever go back! Here's the recipe I use:

sour cream (large portion)
mayonnaise (small portion)
few dashes of worchestire sauce
salt/pepper to taste
minced onion sauteed in butter, cooled


mix well and fridge. It tastes best after it's had a chance to sit and flavor for a while.

Any other recipes out there?!? I love making baked chips and dip and would really like to try out other recipes.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sour cream, buttermilk, beef base (better than Boullion or one that has more beef than salt), fresh sliced chives, fresh minced shallots white pepper maybe some fresh horseradish root fine grated.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Joy of Cooking does a good one.

finely chopped onions sauted in butter with thyme.

Then simmer in beef stock with a bit of ginger and i like to add some hot sauce until most of the liquid is gone. Add some balsamic vinegar and combine with sour cream. Let chill. Yum


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Now these are what you would call the real french onion dips. The only ones I have ever made use the french onion soup packet mixed with sour cream. 

I will definitely be converting to the real thing now.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Cippolini dip.
I have a local farmer grow cippolini onions for me. They make a great dip.

1 cup diced cippolini onions.
1/2 tsp salt.
1 1/2 tsp garlic, minced.
1/4 c. wine, anything dry.
8 oz lowfat cream cheese, room temp.
1/2 c. sour cream
1/4 c. shredded or grated Parmesan cheese. 
1 tb balsamic vinegar
dash worcester sauce
1/2 tsp dry thyme
dash fresh nutmeg 
black pepper to taste

In a heavy skillet, add salt and cippolinis, slowly carmelize. I usually do this while I have other things to do, so i watch it for an hour or so. Add garlic near the end of the process. Deglaze with wine and cool slightly.
Slowly beat warm onion mix into cream cheese, add other ingredients, chill till cold.
I also will add fresh chopped parsley, chives and or green onions.
It turns out great.
Enjoy.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris, your onion dip is technically not French Onion. The core ingredients in French onion recipes includes caramelized onions and beef broth. Since the introduction of the recipe for French Onion Soup several hundred years ago, the title "French Onion" has been assigned to many onion concoctions, apparently to romanticize them, but their lack of authenticity is transparent.


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks! I'm definitely going to try some with beef broth. I always keep the pantry stocked with canned broths, but unfortunately they only come in standard sized cans, forcing me to refrigerate and quickly find a use for the leftover! That might send me back to my impostor french onion dip 

I'll try out these recipes, thanks folks!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Be careful with the broth. It can render your dip to soup instead. Beef base is really a quick and non-cooking method. The broth needs to be reduced and this could also make the dip too salty. You could always just caramalize the shallots/onions, chop'em fine and add them to the SC too. Peachcreek's rendition looks rather appetizing too. Then again this is JMHPPO :crazy:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

An idea: Take your leftover stock (homemade or otherwise) and freeze in an ice cube tray(s). When solid, transfer into a freezer bag. Then, when you need a bit of stock in the future, simply remove one or more cubes.


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

Chris, re: oldschool's note, you should be able to find Minor's Beef Base without tracking down a restaurant supply house. Just about every Supermarket carries it. Just leave the salt out of your recipe and whip in a bit of the base to taste. They also make a low sodium variety if you need it.


----------



## mellybelly (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh wow, these sound wonderful! I usually just buy Dean's LMAO. I am going to have to try making my own now. I LOVE french onion dip!


----------

